# << Carnage Pics >>



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

I found these over at SteakandCheese.com over the past few days . . . enjoy!

~Will.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

last one.

~Will.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

awesome! those p's look crazy!!! poor sheep!!! heh heh heh.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

HAH! Typical piranhas...


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Awesome PIXXXX!!






























Wonder who owns that tank heh...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sweet....looks like a baby goat


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

HOLY sh*t this should've been on video..i don't think thats an aquarium..but is that a sheep or cat?? looks like a cat to me...but damn MAN!!


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

omfg


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

i'm almost positive thats a goat or a sheep (you can see hooves in the first pic, and the title was "mutton"). my guess is its from a zoo . . . or franks basement.

~Will.


----------



## Humboldt surfer (Sep 10, 2003)

Mutton means its a sheep (midwest terminology)


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

franks basement!


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

sweeeeeeeeeettttttttt


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## Liquid Snake (Jun 12, 2003)

GOAT carnage shot, thanks for sharing man.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

thats friggen awesome......


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

holy sh*t i wonder how long it took to eat that thing.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

sweet









Joe


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

awesome carnage pic


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Nice picks, hah can you imagine if that actually was at a zoo and some family was sitting there watching omfg the stories they would tell there family members hell they would probably be in an uproar. I also bet it was franks basement, probably timing how long it takes a large shoal to finish off a carcass. I bet that tank or pool or whatever stunk after that.


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

We need a VIDEO of something like that!! DOES ANYONE HERE RAISE SHEEP?!?!?!?! That is so cool...........


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats crazy


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Nice Pix...

Steakandcheese.com has some weird sh*t$


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

Zuri said:


> We need a VIDEO of something like that!! DOES ANYONE HERE RAISE SHEEP?!?!?!?! That is so cool...........


 i can get a sheep... anybdy got a couple hundred piranhas?


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

PG-13?

ha no kidding/ those are awesome? what is hat a sheep? a lamp? i'd love to see the video of this. look at all those reds, they are reds, right?


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

wrathofgeo said:


> Zuri said:
> 
> 
> > We need a VIDEO of something like that!! DOES ANYONE HERE RAISE SHEEP?!?!?!?! That is so cool...........
> ...


 i can donate a bull pig too. But that pic has overwhelmed me. Cruel, but i also have to admit it that its captured my fascination a lot.


----------



## pinoy (Oct 10, 2003)

VERY NICE!!!









PEACE!


----------



## robrudy50 (Oct 1, 2003)

my neighbors have a weiner dog i might try that with. 
just kidding, bad ass though. I would throw a worthless cat
in before i ever put a dog in a tank


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

that kicks ass


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

Ummmm....Wow!!!


----------



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)

im going to trow my dog with my piranhas







just kidding


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)




----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I wonder if its real....if so where was it shot..


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

robrudy50 said:


> my neighbors have a weiner dog i might try that with.
> just kidding, bad ass though. I would throw a worthless cat
> in before i ever put a dog in a tank


 i'd throw you in before i would throw my cat


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

awesome carnage. baby goat i think


----------



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

did the site say whether that sheep was put into the tank alive or dead??


----------



## moxk2 (Mar 24, 2003)

Cool!


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

my guess is it was dead.. itd thrash around hardcore if it was alive


----------

